# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  колледж "Сервер"

## leviaphan

Кто что думает об этом колледже? стоит ли туда идти?

----------


## S_Rudoy

Учится в нём не сложно. Препады толковые, все кроме физ-рука.
Пересдача контрольных спустя 2-е недели = 20 грн.
Во время контрольных на большинстве предметов можно слушать музыку.
В этом году поставили новые машины: Проц AMD 2.5, ОЗУ 512 видуха  32, ОС ХР

P.S. Заканчиваю 1-й курс на сисадмина.

----------


## Newton

> Пересдача контрольных спустя 2-е недели = 20 грн.
> Во время контрольных на большинстве предметов можно слушать музыку.


 Отличная характеристика. "Все в Автодор!" ....т.е. в "Сервер"

----------


## leviaphan

а как насчёт компьютерного образования (да и образования вообще)?
там нормальное дают?

----------


## Denek

> а как насчёт компьютерного образования (да и образования вообще)?
> там нормальное дают?


 я как выпускник колледжа Сервер (4 года) могу сказать пару вещей:

1) Системным администраторам(в моём понятии это бородатое создание с демонёнком на футболке, компы будут собирать эникейщики):

- установите Mandrake 10 (богом забытый Linux) , изучите основные команды для существования в Linux, ещё раз замечу для существования.

- дадут Windows 2003(Active Directory..)

2) программирование лучше чем на нынешних ИКСах в ОНПУ )), и алгоритмическую базу "вставят"... и т.д. и курсовые инетерсные будут.

----------


## Denek

> я как выпускник колледжа Сервер (4 года) могу сказать пару вещей:
> 
> 1) Системным администраторам(в моём понятии это бородатое создание с демонёнком на футболке, компы будут собирать эникейщики):
> 
> - установите Mandrake 10 (богом забытый Linux) , изучите основные команды для существования в Linux, ещё раз замечу для существования.
> 
> - дадут Windows 2003(Active Directory..)
> 
> 2) программирование лучше чем на нынешних ИКСах в ОНПУ )), и алгоритмическую базу "вставят"... и т.д. и курсовые инетерсные будут.


 Вывод:

1) только самому 95%
2) самому 70%

----------


## Denek

честно сказать интересно как щас преподают в Мечникова на мехмате, это я так для программистской оснвы

----------


## rosst

Везде преподают не очень.. особенно если нет желания освоить материал. Если есть желание, то неважно где учится.

зы. оригинальное у тебя представление о сисадминах.. может еще бубен в руки дашь? Ага, и еще - как можно сравнивать колледж и институты?

----------


## leviaphan

> *Denek:*
> 1) только самому 95%
> 2) самому 70%


 не понял что имеется ввиду

----------


## [email protected]

> я как выпускник колледжа Сервер (4 года) могу сказать пару вещей:
> 
> 1) Системным администраторам(в моём понятии это бородатое создание с демонёнком на футболке, компы будут собирать эникейщики):
> 
> - установите Mandrake 10 (богом забытый Linux) , изучите основные команды для существования в Linux, ещё раз замечу для существования.
> 
> - дадут Windows 2003(Active Directory..)
> 
> 2) программирование лучше чем на нынешних ИКСах в ОНПУ )), и алгоритмическую базу "вставят"... и т.д. и курсовые инетерсные будут.


 И это все ???

----------


## Inzerion

Да что тут дмать.. если хочешь чет знать, то все нада самому на своем горьком опыте учить и использовать ток девайсы в универе если своих нету.. 
Нормальный программер который вам бы рассказал о языке его фичах, трюках и т.д. не будет работать за копейки которые ему платят в универе.. он лучьше устроиться в контору прогером и будет еще сверху получать за ведение курсов.. 
так что учите, учите и еще раз учите.. если канечно стремление есть.. и желаю немного фанатизма к тому за что беретесь.. без него никак вам не добиться больших результатов

----------


## leviaphan

с вашего позволения, ещё несколько вопросов:
1) этот колледж при Политехе, ведь так?
2) как там с математикой / физикой, да и с другими обязательными предметами?
3) что конкретно изучают в курсе программирования?

----------


## выпускница

вопрос: там выдают диплом о высшем образовании??

----------


## rооt

Теория это хорошо, если только это системное программирование (ИМХО на сях еще долго писать будут), а вот о web'e такого не скажешь. Теория теорией, а нововведений в сети хоть отбавляй. Вы думаете сейчас в институтах вам расскажут об html 5 и php 6? и что-такое jquery, и зачем вообще каждый день выпускают новые фреймворки. Я лично сомневаюсь, а теория не востребованая в реальной практике не кому ведь ненужна...

----------


## valheru

> Я лично сомневаюсь, а теория не востребованая в реальной практике не кому ведь ненужна...


 Это 5! Жжешь напалмом!

----------


## komarick

По поводу алгоритмической базы - ИМХО бред полный...
Господин Паулин на фавте в политехе даёт эту базу на уровне, более чем достаточном для хорошего программиста. Другой вопрос в том, что большинство студентов его не слушает и получате зачёт нашару ибо он добрый человек...

Поповоду теорий - если человек знает на уровне пару языков программирования - для него не будет проблемой освоить пыхыпы (хотя моё ИМХО - это говноязык и учить его не стоит - тупая трата времени). Да, теория без практики малополезна, но все эти обезьянки, которые "делают сайты" по технологии копипаст, пользуют готовые методы и бъекты , при этом понятия не имея как оно на самом деле работает (и как правило даже не знают чем класс от объекта отличается...) - не имеют права именоваться программистами.. Я слышал прозвище "мексиканцы" - оно больше подходит к этим обезьянками без теоретической базы. ИМХО не нужно писать бред про бесполезность теоритической базы.. Оно бесполезно только для тех, кто не в состоянии понять.

----------


## rооt

> и как правило даже не знают чем класс от объекта отличается..


 класс (сlass) инициализирует объект

----------


## Doglexx

Оператор *goto* уже изучили?

----------


## Escape

Когда-то закончил Сервер, после окончания перевелся и закончил Политех, не жалею, правда половины моих преподавателей уже там нет. Как по мне большой + в этом всем, что физику, матан и тд можно закончить в колледже, где группы небольшие и преподаватели могут уделить тебе поболее времени чем в институте.

----------


## valheru

> физику, матан и тд можно закончить в колледже, где группы небольшие и преподаватели могут уделить тебе поболее времени чем в институте.


 Ну, в мое время группы в политехе были по 18-20 человек. Кажется, немного. 
Честно говоря, боюсь делать предположения об уровне преподавания этих дисциплин в "колледже".

----------


## PSY-H

> все эти обезьянки, которые "делают сайты" по технологии копипаст


 эээ... это как?

----------


## leviaphan

> эээ... это как?

----------


## bouboolbee

Кто что думает об этом колледже? стоит ли туда идти? и после какого класса лучше?

----------


## Jujik

Я пошёл после 9 класса и не жалею, колледж даёт больше времени на саморазвитие, а не спамит тупые лабы каждую неделю... это большой плюс для человека который идёт по желанию, а не потому, что так мама сказала. А насчёт тех людей которые говорят, что там знания не дают и преподы тупые, они там не учились.

p.s. По поводу пхп, когда кушать захотите и на нём писать будете...

----------


## ивакля

а правда ли что после окончания этого коледжа в институт не берут т к он частный  или же сдают экзамены как и все поступающие на первый курс не говоря уже о втором... хотя на их сайте все иначе... (цитирую....Выпускники, успешно окончившие колледж, могут перейти на старшие курсы университетов города, на родственные специальности без экзаменов. )  что скажите ??? развейте сомнения..

----------


## sem155

эт не правда не идите сюда ........ отстой полный учетиля АтЦкиЕ СоТАнЫ и пересдачи 50-100грн.... а физрук по моему самый толковый мужик ,и еще пару преподов....

----------


## Cauko22

> эт не правда не идите сюда ........ отстой полный учетиля АтЦкиЕ СоТАнЫ и пересдачи 50-100грн.... а физрук по моему самый толковый мужик ,и еще пару преподов....


 Я учусь в этом колледже и очень сильно доволен им. Во первых, преподаватели очень и очень толковые, web программирование на уровне (то есть там начиная от HTML и заканчивая jquery, новшествами в HTML 5, PHP 6 ), всегда все ответят на твои вопросы и не скажут "ну я не знаю, почитай где-то" . Пересдачи и вправду по 50 но это через 2 недели после написания работы, но за 2 недели реально пересдать и не один раз. На втором курсе как бы ты не хотел, но С++ тебе просто вобьют, каким бы ты тупым не был. Еще много положительного можно сказать. В общем советую после 9 идти, и не пожалеете. После колледжа могут перевести на 3 курс в политех, мечниково или водный. 
ЗЫ Это я про программистов рассказываю. Про остальных не знаю.

----------


## Fallout

2 *Cauko22* главное чтоб вы так и оставались довольны когда "в мир" пойдете после окончания

----------


## KittyShop

*to Cauko22*
вам уже и php6 преподают? видимо от самих создателей пхп, т.к. его релиз еще свет не видовал.

*свое мнение о колледже как человека который его закончил и после поступил в политех на 3й курс автоматом:*
- паскаль, c++ от Галины Викторовны - отличное. хороший старт для людей и возможность проявить себя
- html преподает шизонутый препод (тот же что жабу преподает). знания ровно на уровне что он прочитал книжку перед лекцией. если вы знаете предмет - лучше приходить только на зачеты что бы зря не "цараться" на уроках кто из вас умнее
- sql хорошо
- матеша и физика - тут в зависимости от того к кому попадете. в принципе неплохо
- ASM, теория алгоритмов - нормально
- схемотехника и радиоэлектроника  - в свое время было отлично
- администрирование - ну в принципе нормальный порог вхождения что б самому потом взять книгу и все разжевать еще лучше

ну а остальное как и везде. 

скажу так, если есть желание научится - то "Сервер" отличный старт для этого. как и везде - надо показывать что вам это интересно и преподы будут делать ВСЕ что б вы их предмет знали отлично и все понимали. за первые два курса вы отлично поймете что такое программирование и надо ли оно вам вообще. Если надо - колледж будет отличным толчком для того что б получать там знания, приходить домой и читать читать читать. Как и во всех учебных заведениях - их цель научить вас самим разбератся в материале и в случае тупиков - находить выход. 

Лично я рекомендую, лучше всяких ШАГов и тп. В политех после 4х курсов колледжа взяли сразу на 3й курс без каких либо дополнительных экзаменов и тп.

----------


## Yana1282

Качество преподавания действительно на высоком уровне. Те, кто хочет приобрести знания  - их получит, те, кто не хочет ... как везде.

----------


## Steffa

> *to Cauko22*
>  В политех после 4х курсов колледжа взяли сразу на 3й курс без каких либо дополнительных экзаменов и тп.


 Скажите, а на какой факультет Политеха есть возможность перейти выпускнику Сервера  по спец. "Программирование" ?

----------


## wladwww

> По поводу алгоритмической базы - ИМХО бред полный...
> Господин Паулин на фавте в политехе даёт эту базу на уровне, более чем достаточном для хорошего программиста. Другой вопрос в том, что большинство студентов его не слушает и получате зачёт нашару ибо он добрый человек...
> 
> Поповоду теорий - если человек знает на уровне пару языков программирования - для него не будет проблемой освоить пыхыпы (хотя моё ИМХО - это говноязык и учить его не стоит - тупая трата времени). Да, теория без практики малополезна, но все эти обезьянки, которые "делают сайты" по технологии копипаст, пользуют готовые методы и бъекты , при этом понятия не имея как оно на самом деле работает (и как правило даже не знают чем класс от объекта отличается...) - не имеют права именоваться программистами.. *Я слышал прозвище "мексиканцы" - оно больше подходит к этим обезьянками без теоретической базы.* ИМХО не нужно писать бред про бесполезность теоритической базы.. Оно бесполезно только для тех, кто не в состоянии понять.


 Ну вот, начали малые народы опускать. Молдоване - криворукие строители, Урки - мудаки, казлы, уроды ( частично согласен ) . То теперь Мексиканцы - это криворукие программисты. 
давайте всех чукчей запишем криворукими админами.

----------


## metaljohnu

Колледж дает очень хорошую базу, но сейчас контракт 10 000 грн, поэтому лучше идти в Политех

----------


## Viper83

> *to Cauko22*
> 
> - html преподает шизонутый препод (тот же что жабу преподает). знания ровно на уровне что он прочитал книжку перед лекцией. если вы знаете предмет - лучше приходить только на зачеты что бы зря не "цараться" на уроках кто из вас умнее


 +1 к Китти, но маленькая поправочка даже если вы знаете предмет и сделаете не так как он хочет зачет вы не получите, и за каждый пропуск вы пишете реферат или платите отработку.

----------


## firejump

> Лично я рекомендую, лучше всяких ШАГов и тп.


 Если я не ошибаюсь, тема посвящена Серверу, а не Шагу.
Если же вы решили поливать грязью Шаг, будьте добры, обоснуйте пожалуйста свою точку зрения. Вы лично учились в Шаге? Если да то у кого, чему, чем были недовольны? Или как обычно "Лучано Паваротти фальшивит и кортавит - мне вчера Рабинович напел..."

----------


## AJlexandr

Хотел поступить в данный колледж на специальность "Дизайнер".
Кто то уже походил или проходит? Если да, то расскажите в 2-х словах как вам, что понравилось и т.п.
Заранее спасибо)

----------


## Sasha11

может кто-то скажет какой конкурс при поступлении?...сколько претендентов на место? и т.д.

----------


## AJlexandr

> Хотел поступить в данный колледж на специальность "Дизайнер".
> Кто то уже походил или проходит? Если да, то расскажите в 2-х словах как вам, что понравилось и т.п.
> Заранее спасибо)


 


> может кто-то скажет какой конкурс при поступлении?...сколько претендентов на место? и т.д.


 
АП)

----------


## Sasha11

вероятно никто его так и не закончил

----------


## timarya

> Хотел поступить в данный колледж на специальность "Дизайнер".
> Кто то уже походил или проходит? Если да, то расскажите в 2-х словах как вам, что понравилось и т.п.
> Заранее спасибо)


 Присоединяюсь к вопросу. Собираюсь сына отдать на дизайнера. Может быть через год найдутся те, кто учился там? Расскажите как все было? работаете? понравилось учиться? Пожалуйста!

----------


## О_льга

скажите, стоит ли идти на курсы в колледж специальности "Дизайнер интерьера"?
что с сертификатом по окончании? катируется куда-то или так-на полке поваляться?
и цена конечно интересует.
спасибо)

----------


## наташа38

Народ если вы цените себя и ваших родителей не ходите туда там деньги гребут лопатой, отношение преподавателей к студентам отвратительное, про оборудование я вообще молчу.

----------


## Litle Pig

наташа, расскажите подетальней пожалуйста вот они ни где не пишут сколько все это стоит!

----------


## epstein

> Кто что думает об этом колледже? стоит ли туда идти?


 *НЕТ!* не стоит. Я закончил его. Это базовые курсы длительностью 4 года после чего получаете диплом младшего специалиста. Легче выкинуть деньги в мусорник, зато у вас останется время.

----------


## Виталий01

скажите пожалуйста сколько стоят подготовительные на программиста?

----------


## Sweet Life

Ув. выпускники и учащиеся этого колледжа, ответьте пожалуйста , так стоит идти в этот колледж или нет? Желание учиться на дизайнера есть, денег тоже на образование не жалко,
будет ли отдача со стороны колледжа и преподователей, просто будет жаль потерянного времени и потраченных денег, и не хочется через 4 года опять начинать заново.
Будем рады любой информации, можно в личку.

----------


## Илья67

А мой знакомый там преподает уже лет 10, если не больше. Счто сказать -фанат и альтруист своего дела... посему, думаю, там УЧАТ.

----------


## Colllege Server

Одесский колледж компьютерных технологий «Сервер» - уникальное специализированное высшее учебное заведение I уровня аккредитации  компьютерного профиля для выпускников    9, 10 и 11 классов, создан на базе известных и популярных в городе компьютерных курсов с одноимённым названием «Сервер», работающих в Одессе с 1995 года и являющихся лидером в области обучения компьютерным технологиям. 
Колледж готовит специалистов по трем специальностям: 
o	Разработка программного обеспечения 
o	Обслуживание компьютерных систем 
o	Дизайн
	Ряд спецкурсов разработан с учетом требований международной сертификации. В программу обучения включены обязательные социально-экономические и  фундаментальные дисциплины.
 В процессе обучения предусмотрено большое количество практических работ 1 на 1 с компьютером в малокомплектных группах, проводятся постоянные дополнительные занятия и консультации. Ученики обеспечиваются методической и учебной литературой, выделяется время для выполнения домашних работ учащимися, что позволяет успешно обучаться при отсутствии компьютера дома, а также получить помощь преподавателя. 
По окончании колледжа студенты получают государственный диплом высшего образования и возможность продолжить обучение в университетах города на старших курсах.
Поступить в колледж помогу курсы.

----------


## Colllege Server

Если после 11 класса вы не прошли независимое тестирование? 

В этом случае вам закрыто поступление в любые высшие учебные заведения до следующего года. Что же делать? Есть выход! Вы поступаете на 1 курс колледжа как после 9 класса, но на льготной основе. Вам уменьшается оплата на 50 % за 1 год обучения! И вы спокойно можете пройти начальную профессиональную подготовку без  необходимости «догонять» первокурсников и без дальнейшего прохождения повторного независимого тестирования.

Каждый четверг  в 18.00  вы можете прийти на информационное собрание получить полную информацию об обучении в колледже.

----------


## Colllege Server

Курсы колледжа «Сервер»

Компьютерные курсы «Сервер» 
Самая большая сеть компьютерных курсов в Одессе, тысячи выпускников, проверенная многолетним опытом система обучения – сделает Вас уверенным в своем будущем человеком.
Курсы повышения квалификации
•	Компьютерные технологии
•	Бухучет и 1С бухгалтерия
Академия дизайна.  Программа обучения предназначена для базовой подготовки специалистов в области дизайна интерьеров и графического дизайна. Для создания  современного интерьера необходимо  умение организовать пространство, создать настроение и стиль, использовать  современные компьютерные технологии. Овладеть этим искусством Вам помогу лучшие преподаватели Одессы в области дизайна.     

Приходите сами, приводите своих детей  и знакомых и вы не пожалеете!
Мы ждем Вас!

Звоните по тел.:  777-97-10, 777-97-13   www.serveer.odessa.ua

----------


## mist

> Звоните по тел.:  777-97-10, 777-97-13   www.serveer.odessa.ua


    www.server.odessa.ua
 :smileflag:

----------


## Colllege Server

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qklGlrYzX80
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZYZELzSGno
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5JWrJ2vik4
http://vk.com/college_server
http://video.glasweb.com/archive/n-o/os/odesskiy-kolledzh-kompyuternyih-tehnologiy-server/

----------


## Свет@

Сколько стоит обучение? нигде нет никакой информации, но если он коммерческий и без бюджетных мест, разве проблема написать на официальном сайте?

----------


## kein26

> Сколько стоит обучение? нигде нет никакой информации, но если он коммерческий и без бюджетных мест, разве проблема написать на официальном сайте?


 Поддерживаю ваш вопрос, тоже интересно, хочу поступать в этом году туда, вроде-бы отзывы хорошие, интересует стоимость контракта, и вообще я читал, что он государственный, а не частный. И где-то прочитал, что 9000 грн контракт. Кто точно может сказать?

----------


## kein26

еще наткнулся на такое: http://glasweb.com/odesskiy-kolledzh-kompyuternyih-tehnologiy-server/  
почитайте внизу комментарии, написано, что ужасное здание, квалификация тоже ужасная, компьютеры старые, 15 000 грн в год.

Кому верить? Там пишут, что квалификация хорошая, там ужасная.
Желание учится есть! А вот кто расскажет правду!?

----------


## Lux_teacher

> еще наткнулся на такое: http://glasweb.com/odesskiy-kolledzh-kompyuternyih-tehnologiy-server/  
> почитайте внизу комментарии, написано, что ужасное здание, квалификация тоже ужасная, компьютеры старые, 15 000 грн в год.
> 
> Кому верить? Там пишут, что квалификация хорошая, там ужасная.
> Желание учится есть! А вот кто расскажет правду!?


 Правды нет.
Всё относительно.
Можно сравнивать с Большими Васюками, а можно с Оксфордом.
Берёте разную базу, разные параметры для сравнения - получаете разные результаты.

А на счёт цены - никто точнее самого коледжа не скажет. Просто поднять трубку и позвонить...

Успехов в поисках и учёбе!

----------


## Programming4Life

> еще наткнулся на такое: http://glasweb.com/odesskiy-kolledzh-kompyuternyih-tehnologiy-server/ 
> почитайте внизу комментарии, написано, что ужасное здание, квалификация тоже ужасная, компьютеры старые, 15 000 грн в год.
> 
> Кому верить? Там пишут, что квалификация хорошая, там ужасная.
> Желание учится есть! А вот кто расскажет правду!?


 Топай в шаг, там  постоянный тусняк работодателей, user группы там всякие, java группы, иди на 2.5 года обучения, и если ты реально хочешь и можешь учиться то через 1-1.5 лет обучения  (не дожидаясь конца) сможешь поступить на работу. А если ты Очень хочешь и Очень можешь то не поступай никуда а открывай книгу, учи пол года и иди на собеседование устраивайся и работай.

----------


## Lux_teacher

> А если ты Очень хочешь и Очень можешь то не поступай никуда а открывай книгу, учи пол года и иди на собеседование устраивайся и работай.


 Не так:
Неделю тщательно читаешь книгу, потом выбираешь задачу и начинаешь писать программу, пытаясь вставить в неё и попробовать все конструкции языка, о которых прочёл.
От зубрёжки толку мало - понимание не возникает. Хочешь стать программистом - пиши программы + зубрёжка.
Нужно и то, и другое.

----------


## Илья67

Я вот думаю, что тратить кучу денег и времени на корочку, разумеется, нет смысла. То есть мы с женой пришли к выводу - корочка отдельно, а знания можно потом получить непосредственно на работе+курсы в необходимом Сегодня обьеме. У меня в соседнем офисе курсы 1С для бухгалтеров. От 500 до 1500 грн и обычный человек становится сотрудником со знанием 1С и гоу на работу! С  дипломом метеоролога)

----------


## Fallout

> Я вот думаю, что тратить кучу денег и времени на корочку, разумеется, нет смысла. То есть мы с женой пришли к выводу - корочка отдельно, а знания можно потом получить непосредственно на работе+курсы в необходимом Сегодня обьеме. У меня в соседнем офисе курсы 1С для бухгалтеров. От 500 до 1500 грн и обычный человек становится сотрудником со знанием 1С и гоу на работу! С  дипломом метеоролога)


 Имеет смысл только корочка ВУЗа по компьютерному или накрайняк математическому направлению, больше для выезда за бугор, в самой же Украине вполне себе в большинстве случаев хватает просто корочки ВУЗа и необязательно компьютерного направления

----------


## PVA71

Сын заканчивает в этом году, кроме того, что дорого, больше замечаний нет, но есть маленькое но... Руководство тщательно продумывает систему как с вас выкачать больше денег, им всегда мало, а именно: сразу после стандартной оплаты вас разведут на 400 грн., обещая вернуть в конце учёбы (залог за имущество колледжа), но... они с этих денег себе оплатят мобильную связь, хотя за четыре года мне позвонили всего один раз и два раза сыну; далее - постоянно заставляют распечатывать задания на формате А4, срочно прямо в колледже (стоит очередь к секретарю) по совсем не маленькой цене, в электронном виде читать не умеют; часто придумывают походы в клубы за доп. деньги; зимой любят ездить на лыжи в Карпаты, навар на каждом студенте около 50 дол., учителя везут всю свою семью за ваш счёт; выпускной - это вообще супер, организацией занимаются само руководство - 50 дол. себе на подарки и 50 дол. на крутой ресторан в аркадии и это в то время, когда в стране проблемы с работой и миром. Я разочарован.

----------


## NeMo

Как вы думаете, что правильнее "растёт" или "ростёт"? Вопрос не праздный и относится к компетенции учителей этой школы.

----------


## Dimka.Forsage

> Как вы думаете, что правильнее "растёт" или "ростёт"? Вопрос не праздный и относится к компетенции учителей этой школы.


 Не знаю, как знание русского языка может соотноситься с компетенцией в ИТ (к сожалению, не всегда связь прямая), но корень -раст-

----------


## NeMo

> Не знаю, как знание русского языка может соотноситься с компетенцией в ИТ (к сожалению, не всегда связь прямая), но корень -раст-


 Совершенно верно. Мне было дико, что к преподаванию там допускают людей, которые элементарно не знают языка. И всё-таки соотносится. Это общий уровень развития. Да и программирование основано на жёстких правилах языка.

----------


## N_LO

Большая просьба написать, можно в личку - на сегодняшний момент какой дают уровень образования, отношение преподавателей, учат или просто дерут деньги. Экзамены принимают по знаниям или ...? В общем,имеет ли смысл поступать. Если да, то насколько сложно поступить,нужно ли посещать курсы, если у сына 10-11 по алгебре, 9 по физике. Были у директора, почувствовали, что нас хотят развести на посещение курсов. Диплом колледжа вроде как дает возможность поступить в политех на 3й курс, а в другие ВУЗы?

----------


## PVA71

> Большая просьба написать, можно в личку - на сегодняшний момент какой дают уровень образования, отношение преподавателей, учат или просто дерут деньги. Экзамены принимают по знаниям или ...? В общем,имеет ли смысл поступать. Если да, то насколько сложно поступить,нужно ли посещать курсы, если у сына 10-11 по алгебре, 9 по физике. Были у директора, почувствовали, что нас хотят развести на посещение курсов. Диплом колледжа вроде как дает возможность поступить в политех на 3й курс, а в другие ВУЗы?


 Да, задача директора этого колледжа выкачать максимум среств с родителей учащихся и это чувствуется при первом же общении с ней. По поводу образования вопросов не возникает, может будет пару моментов, но, поверьте, всё зависит от вашего сына, если у него есть желание и стремление, то всё, что нужно он там получит, далее - самообразование. Поступать на третий курс? Получит ли он в полной мере знания высшей математики, без которой настоящим программистом не станешь? Тут всё зависит от вашей цели - кем он должен стать. Основная масса программистов - самоучки. Директор очень сильно укатывает поступать после колледжа в университет Мечникова на 3-й курс и паралельно продолжать учиться у неё на 5-м курсе - это чистый развод на деньги, у нас уже есть головная боль от этого попадалова. Лучше идти с первого курса по близкой специальности - это будет полноценное высшее образование. Я советов не даю, я высказываю своё мнение. Курсы не обязательны, у них и так недобор. Вам удачи.

----------


## Герда_75

Тема живая? 
Смотрела их сайт, в самом колледже ещё не была. Позвонила в политех, да, берут после Сервера на 2 -3 курс, смотря какая Академ разница. Даже возможен бюджет, но это инфа на сейчас, что будет через четыре года, никто не знает. Интересует мнение тех, кто сейчас учится в Сервере. Спасибо !

----------


## sundaygirl

Добрый вечер! Подскажите , есть ли общежитие?

----------


## TaLaNa

Здравствуйте! Где можно найти информацию о стоимости обучения? 
На каком языке идет обучение в колледже? Спасибо

----------


## Мама Чолли

Боимся ошибиться с выбором профессии и начать думаем сразу после 9 кл. Что выбрать Сервер, ОТК, бывший станкостроительный или стразу в Политех после 11? С какого языка пробовать, можно ли самому и с какого возраста? Спасибо.

----------


## нанка

> Сын заканчивает в этом году, кроме того, что дорого, больше замечаний нет, но есть маленькое но... Руководство тщательно продумывает систему как с вас выкачать больше денег, им всегда мало, а именно: сразу после стандартной оплаты вас разведут на 400 грн., обещая вернуть в конце учёбы (залог за имущество колледжа), но... они с этих денег себе оплатят мобильную связь, хотя за четыре года мне позвонили всего один раз и два раза сыну; далее - постоянно заставляют распечатывать задания на формате А4, срочно прямо в колледже (стоит очередь к секретарю) по совсем не маленькой цене, в электронном виде читать не умеют; часто придумывают походы в клубы за доп. деньги; зимой любят ездить на лыжи в Карпаты, навар на каждом студенте около 50 дол., учителя везут всю свою семью за ваш счёт; выпускной - это вообще супер, организацией занимаются само руководство - 50 дол. себе на подарки и 50 дол. на крутой ресторан в аркадии и это в то время, когда в стране проблемы с работой и миром. Я разочарован.


  Мой ребенок сейчас на первом курсе. И сейчас разводят уже не на 400 грн., а на 1000 грн. Это деньги на турслеты, прогулка на катере, какие-то экскурсии и пр., оплата мобильного куратору, залог за порчу имущества составляет 600 грн. (из 1000 грн.), с оговоркой, что эти деньги в конце обучения отдадут... но что будут стоить эти 600 грн. через 4 года?
Стоимость обучения за год 16 800... + уже упомянутая 1000...

Сейчас вообще абзац... Куратор сказала сдать на день учителя деньги, чтобы купить!!! им
-2 рошеновских килограммовых торта,
-2 шампанского асти (не просто так!),
-2 кг апельсин,
-2 кг бананов,
-2 кг груш,
-2 кг яблок,
-2 кг винограда ...
Это грубо говоря 1000грн, на 1 курсе 50 человек, значит сдаем по 20грн... ладно...
Но ребенок говорит, что нужно сдавать по 100грн. с человека.. Зачем? У директора в середине октября день рождения и нужно ее поздравить.  
На собрании директор говорила "...стоимость обучения такая-то + 1000грн... и Все. Вы, дорогие родители, больше ничего не будете добавлять.." и начала объяснять, что колледж поднял стоимость обучения на 3 000 грн., чтобы иметь возможность поднять зарплату преподавателям.. "они вынуждены это сделать..." сказала грустно директор 
Оказалось, что дети должны еще организовать стол с алкоголем (никто ничего не скрывает) и поздравить директора (при чем тут студенты - непонятно... в школе директора никто не поздравлял). 
Так что ждем нового года, 8 марта, день рождения куратора и... что-то еще найдется... :hz:

----------


## Мама Чолли

> Мой ребенок сейчас на первом курсе. И сейчас разводят уже не на 400 грн., а на 1000 грн. Это деньги на турслеты, прогулка на катере, какие-то экскурсии и пр., оплата мобильного куратору, залог за порчу имущества составляет 600 грн. (из 1000 грн.), с оговоркой, что эти деньги в конце обучения отдадут... но что будут стоить эти 600 грн. через 4 года?
> Стоимость обучения за год 16 800... + уже упомянутая 1000...
> 
> Сейчас вообще абзац... Куратор сказала сдать на день учителя деньги, чтобы купить!!! им
> -2 рошеновских килограммовых торта,
> -2 шампанского асти (не просто так!),
> -2 кг апельсин,
> -2 кг бананов,
> -2 кг груш,
> ...


 А какая-же стоимость обучения в год, не хватает на подарки? Пусть всё сразу включают в стоимость, зачем разводить людей.

Какие ещё альтернативные варианты после 9 класса в направлении программирования?

----------


## Герда_75

> А какая-же стоимость обучения в год, не хватает на подарки? Пусть всё сразу включают в стоимость, зачем разводить людей.
> 
> Какие ещё альтернативные варианты после 9 класса в направлении программирования?


  Меня тоже волновал этот вопрос, я нашла на Королёва, возле Гаи колледж, при гидромете, наверное это и есть бывший станкостроительный. Потом на Балковской, но оттуда невозможно добираться вообще и на Гоголя технологический. Ещё шаг и сервер из частных.

----------


## Мама Чолли

Спасибо. Услышать бы сравнительные отзывы о качестве знаний выпускников Сервера, ОККТ (Одесский колледж компьютерных технологий - бывш.станкостроительный на Королёва, ОТК (Одесский технический колледж на Балковской) и Технический на Гоголя + соотнести их с ценой обучения. 

Есть, правда, ещё вариант сидеть до 11 кл. + курсы, а потом в Политех. Прельщает, что Сервер обещает сразу на 3 курс Политеха после окончания колледжа. Но есть информация, что в Украине собираются отменить такую возможность и приравнять выпускника колледжа к выпускнику обычной школы, тогда обучение удлиняется на 2 года и вместо школьных 200 грн. в месяц надо платить сколько в СЕРВЕР на протяжении 4 лет?

Какая гарантия, что в Политех на 3 курс возьмут?

----------


## [email protected]@NTiN

> Спасибо. Услышать бы сравнительные отзывы о качестве знаний выпускников Сервера, ОККТ (Одесский колледж компьютерных технологий - бывш.станкостроительный на Королёва, ОТК (Одесский технический колледж на Балковской) и Технический на Гоголя + соотнести их с ценой обучения. 
> 
> Есть, правда, ещё вариант сидеть до 11 кл. + курсы, а потом в Политех. Прельщает, что Сервер обещает сразу на 3 курс Политеха после окончания колледжа. Но есть информация, что в Украине собираются отменить такую возможность и приравнять выпускника колледжа к выпускнику обычной школы, тогда обучение удлиняется на 2 года и вместо школьных 200 грн. в месяц надо платить сколько в СЕРВЕР на протяжении 4 лет?
> 
> Какая гарантия, что в Политех на 3 курс возьмут?


 До 11кл. нет смысла сидеть) как показывает опыт, школьники "забивают" на учёбу особенно в 10м классе. Я после 9го ушел в станкостроительный).. Смена обстановки, пары как в университете, новые знания, новые преподаватели - всё другое. Ни капли не жалею, что родители настояли на переходе в техникум)... 4 года и потом в гидромет (ОГЭкУ) на 3й курс).. Еще 2 года и красота).. Лично я всем доволен)..

----------


## Мама Чолли

> До 11кл. нет смысла сидеть) как показывает опыт, школьники "забивают" на учёбу особенно в 10м классе. Я после 9го ушел в станкостроительный).. Смена обстановки, пары как в университете, новые знания, новые преподаватели - всё другое. Ни капли не жалею, что родители настояли на переходе в техникум)... 4 года и потом в гидромет (ОГЭкУ) на 3й курс).. Еще 2 года и красота).. Лично я всем доволен)..


 Спасибо. А гидромет тоже программистов готовит? Насколько сильные знания дают в станкостроительном и гидромете, подскажите, пожалуйста. Удалось ли найти работу программистом, не жалеете ли о выбранном пути? Первый раз встретила на форуме выпускника станкостроительного ОККТ, очень интересно как их уровень подготовки.

----------


## rlb

Насколько мне удалось понять из разговоров со студентами, прошедшими определенный отбор, ситуация с обучением СОВРЕМЕННОМУ прикладному программированию плохая во всех институтах почти одинаково... В некоторых институтах что-то делается благодаря инициативе конкретных преподавателей-энтузиастов, к примеру в холодильнике... Но если эти один-два преподователя уйдут или просто разочаруются то все и заглохнет... Более или менее дает БОНУС и больше шансов устроится на некоторые экзотические проекты прикладная математика... Но  я так понял что вашему сыну это будет в напряг....Студенты в основном молчат - видимо особо нечем хвастаться... Кстати простанкостроительный слышал + что там что-то учат -  но надо понимать что такие отзывы в основном единичные и больше здесь заслуг преподавателей или студента + родителей не понятно... Кстати у вас достаточно энергии чтобы зарегистрироваться на dou.ua  открыть там тему на форуме, сразу написать что вы мама будущего студента, прорваться сквозь рекламщиков шага и хейтеров"программирование для тех кому дано" и получить какую-то инфу... Скинете сылку в личку если на доу тему сделаете?

----------


## Мама Чолли

Спасибо, уже второй год собираю информацию какое-же образование выбрать и не окажется ли потом, что это был ошибочный выбор после потраченного времени и денег. Ходили в СБ в Hillel на открытый урок HDML (создание сайтов), там приглашают на 3 мес.курсы для 9-13 лет, сыну понравилось, но цена - 7000 грн.!!! В шаге сыну на открытых уроках было не интересно, там больше рекламы, а реально ничего не делают по программированию и цены немаленькие. Паскаль Сервера нравиться, но говорят это совсем мёртвый язык, Hillel советует Джаву и Рубби для начала, многие программисты тут на форуме и ютубе за Питона. Но к сожалению преподаватели не только Сервера, но и Политеха не успевают за современными языками, пока они введут его в программу - язык устарел, а постоянно изучать новый с их з/п нет резона видимо. Толковые предпочитают не преподавать, а самим работать, зарабатывать и не плодить себе конкурентов. Хотя почему так много видео на ютубе? Сына замучила просмотрами этого видео, говорит надоело слушать, хочет сам что-то делать, но самостоятельные попытки видимо не настолько удачны раз начинает делать что-то на одном языке бросает, берётся за другой, какие-то игры делает, но я в этом не бум-бум, может он дурика, вообще, валяет, чтоб уроки не делать. Рубби сказал на комп не ставится. За доу спасибо, поищу и там информацию. Но лучше всего было бы попасть на открытый урок или просто провести 1н день на уроках в колледже, чтоб выбрать было легче.

----------


## rlb

Один совет - если курсы то информацию надо собирать о конкретном преподавателе, а шаг это хилель фабрика моринец курсы здесь от тест76 или чтото еще это уже дело десятое...

----------


## Alochka

*Мама Чолли*, у меня похожая проблема, только у меня сын немного младше, мы в 7-м классе. Тоже думаю куда его отдать учиться. Пока не определилась, но время еще есть.
За математику не волнуйтесь, это не показатель. Он пока не видит куда можно применить эту математику, вот она и пробуксовывает. 




> Спасибо, уже второй год собираю информацию какое-же образование выбрать и не окажется ли потом, что это был ошибочный выбор после потраченного времени и денег. Ходили в СБ в Hillel на открытый урок HDML (создание сайтов), там приглашают на 3 мес.курсы для 9-13 лет, сыну понравилось, но цена - 7000 грн.!!! В шаге сыну на открытых уроках было не интересно, там больше рекламы, а реально ничего не делают по программированию и цены немаленькие.


 К сожалению, цены везде такие что за голову хватаешься. Я рассматривала в Шаге профессиональные курсы, но они с 18 лет, так мне понравился курс по Java, там стоимость почти 3000 грн/мес. Дороговато выходит. А их малая академия выльется что-то около 1600 грн/мес. Тоже дороговато для базовой компьютерной грамотности. Но такие цены, или плати, или занимайся сам. 




> Паскаль Сервера нравиться, но говорят это совсем мёртвый язык, Hillel советует Джаву и Рубби для начала, многие программисты тут на форуме и ютубе за Питона. Но к сожалению преподаватели не только Сервера, но и Политеха не успевают за современными языками, пока они введут его в программу - язык устарел, а постоянно изучать новый с их з/п нет резона видимо. Толковые предпочитают не преподавать, а самим работать, зарабатывать и не плодить себе конкурентов. Хотя почему так много видео на ютубе? Сына замучила просмотрами этого видео, говорит надоело слушать, хочет сам что-то делать, но самостоятельные попытки видимо не настолько удачны раз начинает делать что-то на одном языке бросает, берётся за другой, какие-то игры делает, но я в этом не бум-бум, может он дурика, вообще, валяет, чтоб уроки не делать. Рубби сказал на комп не ставится. За доу спасибо, поищу и там информацию. Но лучше всего было бы попасть на открытый урок или просто провести 1н день на уроках в колледже, чтоб выбрать было легче.


 Не зацикливайтесь на языках. Базовые алгоритмические структуры везде одинаковые. Если логика работает, то с одного языка на другой переходят без проблем. Паскаль кстати и был разработан для обучения программированию. Сейчас больше в моде с.




> Насколько мне удалось понять из разговоров со студентами, прошедшими определенный отбор, ситуация с обучением СОВРЕМЕННОМУ прикладному программированию плохая во всех институтах почти одинаково... В некоторых институтах что-то делается благодаря инициативе конкретных преподавателей-энтузиастов, к примеру в холодильнике... Но если эти один-два преподователя уйдут или просто разочаруются то все и заглохнет... Более или менее дает БОНУС и больше шансов устроится на некоторые экзотические проекты прикладная математика... Но  я так понял что вашему сыну это будет в напряг....Студенты в основном молчат - видимо особо нечем хвастаться... Кстати простанкостроительный слышал + что там что-то учат -  но надо понимать что такие отзывы в основном единичные и больше здесь заслуг преподавателей или студента + родителей не понятно... Кстати у вас достаточно энергии чтобы зарегистрироваться на dou.ua  открыть там тему на форуме, сразу написать что вы мама будущего студента, прорваться сквозь рекламщиков шага и хейтеров"программирование для тех кому дано" и получить какую-то инфу... Скинете сылку в личку если на доу тему сделаете?


 На DOU такая тема уже есть. Мнения разделились, но основной тренд четко просматривается: учимся до 11 класса, потом нормальный ВУЗ, если про Одессу, то это Политех или Мечникова. Я сама спец в ИТ, за мою трудовую биографию у меня было много разных коллег. Так вот, те из них с кем можно разговаривать, просить совета по рабочим вопросам заканчивали Политех(ИКС, сейчас там больше факультетов с этим направлением) или Мечникова(прикладная математика), третьего не дано. Это просто мой жизненный опыт, ничего личного  :smileflag:

----------


## rlb

> На DOU такая тема уже есть.


  почистите свою личку плз - нельзя сообщ отослать

----------


## Мама Чолли

> На DOU такая тема уже есть. Мнения разделились, но основной тренд четко просматривается: учимся до 11 класса, потом нормальный ВУЗ, если про Одессу, то это Политех или Мечникова. Я сама спец в ИТ, за мою трудовую биографию у меня было много разных коллег. Так вот, те из них с кем можно разговаривать, просить совета по рабочим вопросам заканчивали Политех(ИКС, сейчас там больше факультетов с этим направлением) или Мечникова(прикладная математика), третьего не дано. Это просто мой жизненный опыт, ничего личного


 Спасибо большое, надеюсь через 5-10 лет программистов будет не так как юристов сейчас, что они, вложив кучу денег и времени в образование за 5000 грн. на одно место 5 человек. Все сожалеют о выборе профессии. 
Кстати муж то ли в Хелеле, то ли на Ютубе слышал как представитель ИТ-фирмы упал в депрессию после собеседования с 22 выпускниками ПОЛИТЕХА и поражен их подготовкой, лишь один из головастиков подал небольшую надежду.

----------


## Alochka

> Спасибо большое, надеюсь через 5-10 лет программистов будет не так как юристов сейчас, что они, вложив кучу денег и времени в образование за 5000 грн. на одно место 5 человек. Все сожалеют о выборе профессии. 
> Кстати муж то ли в Хелеле, то ли на Ютубе слышал как представитель ИТ-фирмы упал в депрессию после собеседования с 22 выпускниками ПОЛИТЕХА и поражен их подготовкой, лишь один из головастиков подал небольшую надежду.


 Вполне вероятный вариант, очень даже. Или как бухгалтеров сейчас, профессия не легкая и ответственная, но на рынке куча недобухгалтеров готовых работать за 3000 грн, и как результат снижение общей планки зп по профессии. С ИТ вполне может приключиться что-нибудь такое. Но истинный профессионал пробьет себе дорогу всегда, все остальное дополнительные трудности. Потому как специалистов много, но они не те.

----------


## Bianca

А что-то про курсы дизайна слышно? для взрослых, стоимость и качество.

----------


## worriedDad

Какая программа обучения в колледже по ИТ?  Какие языки программирования они учат? Это где- то можно узнать?

----------


## mylife27

Здравствуйте, оживлю тему. На сайте искала-не нашла стоимость. Какая сейчас стоимость обучения? Хочу ребенка после 9 кл на Дизайн. Есть реальные студенты или родители? Что скажете про уровень образования в колледже? Спасибо всем откликнувшимся.

----------


## хандра

Доброго времени суток всем.
Может кто-то подсказать по стоимости, направление "Дизайн"?

----------

